

Ask HN: Automatic memoization, is there a language that does this? - jacquesm

Hello HN,<p>Is there to any of your knowledge a language that automatically memoizes the results of functions, for instance by storing a hash of the functions name and parameters to the function in order to speed up the execution of programs?<p>I mean this not as in a bolt-on or a hack but native to the language itself.
======
dpapathanasiou
I suppose it depends on your definition of " _native_ ".

Scheme and Lisp are designed to be extensible, so adding memoization is as
simple as including a few lines of macro definitions.

 _e.g._ , see the block of text commented as " _The Memoization facility_ " in
this file: <http://norvig.com/paip/auxfns.lisp>

